# traxxas funny car club.



## Mike Latronico JR (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi, my father and i have been racing blacktop and off-road rc cars for some time now. we are buying two 1/8 scale traxxas funny cars, we are looking to see if anyone in the jacksonville-st.johns county, florida area are interested in forming a monthly club, please contact me at [email protected].


----------

